# 408 stroker or rebuilt with heads and cam package



## jcervantes (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello Everyone I have a 05 GTO M6 with 114k miles. Im planning to rebuild the engine but don't know if I should stroke it to a 408 or just get some new heads and cam installed. I do plan to install a procharger as well. My goal is to run at least low 10s. This will not be my daily driver but at the same time be street legal. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Strokers are great street engines because of the torque but you won't be able to wind it up as high. Low 10s are going to be a lot more than motor so I'd just do the heads-cam and save the stroker money for the drive-line and cage.


----------



## jcervantes (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks I appreciate your help. Here's another question, what would be the best magnacharger or procharger?


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

I would suggest the centrifugal. You said it will not be your daily and you have a M6 so you can keep it in the power band. The advantage of the maggie is that it makes boost at low rpms so you get the torque down low. Driving on the streets I stay below 3000 rpms 99% of the time so maggie will be best for street. Actually I cannot think of any car that came supercharged from the factory with a centrifugal. Also you are talking about stroker, heads and cam and superchagers at the same time. Which way do you wanna go? FI or NA. If you are planning to rebuild it and supercharge it don't stroke it but get an iron block


----------



## jcervantes (Jul 7, 2014)

I decided that I will get the engine rebuilt and install new heads and cam, but the only thing I cant decide on is whether to get a maggie or procharger.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Maybe someone else can help. What do you mean by rebuilt the engine? Rebuilt it with new oem parts and to OEM specs or build it for FI. The way you said " I will get the engine rebuilt and install new heads and cam, but the only thing I cant decide on is whether to get a maggie or procharger" sounds like you want to build a 1000+ hp car.


----------



## Bumbscag (Jun 25, 2013)

im thinking of doing something similar to my 06 as well. the problem is I know absolutely nothing about cars and engines but want something that is really fast. problem is I don't know how many hp I can get from a factory 6.0 motor. im eventually going to supercharge it with either a magna or a whipple. I rarely drive it but like the other poster said, when street driving rpms are low and the magna or whipple would be best from what ive read. also want to throw a set of AFR heads and a cam in it. Kooks headers are obvious and will be added with a corsa sport cat back. with my car being the A4 ill need a stahl too. pedders suspension, driveshaft, transmission upgrades, and after its all done possibly put in new gears. ill have around 26k to spend and don't even think that's enough. whatever you do to your car its expensive... im finding that out as I do more and more research


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If your serious about a car that gets up into big HP a mini-tub to get big tires in the back for me would be a must.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Bumbscag said:


> im thinking of doing something similar to my 06 as well. the problem is I know absolutely nothing about cars and engines but want something that is really fast. problem is I don't know how many hp I can get from a factory 6.0 motor. im eventually going to supercharge it with either a magna or a whipple. I rarely drive it but like the other poster said, when street driving rpms are low and the magna or whipple would be best from what ive read. also want to throw a set of AFR heads and a cam in it. Kooks headers are obvious and will be added with a corsa sport cat back. with my car being the A4 ill need a stahl too. pedders suspension, driveshaft, transmission upgrades, and after its all done possibly put in new gears. ill have around 26k to spend and don't even think that's enough. whatever you do to your car its expensive... im finding that out as I do more and more research


Thats a lot of money. Get a maggie for the goat and nothing else. You will have 500hp but at least its usable hp. For the rest of the money you can get a dedicated drag car and a trailer:bigSmile: The GTO is a heavy comfortable IRS car. If you are serious about drag racing it would probably be cheaper to get an fbody for this. Its lighter, has solid rear axle and the performance parts for it are cheaper. Also being a dedicated car you can gut it and put a cage in. It would be a crime to do this to the beautiful GTO interior.


----------

